# "A ride has been added to your Queue"



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

After New Years, I took a couple of months off because I didn't like driving anymore. I returned last week and had some days that were seemed to be going well. 

When I previously drove, it was only the line that would add on riders. However, I am driving none Line regular rides and before I meet my destination, a new rider was added. This kept happening about 5xs in a row. I had wanted to take a break, to see if I wanted to pick up this person also. Do we no longer have the option to turn down a ride? It was very frustrating when I needed to use the bathroom and I had a new ride.

I expect it from the line but not from regular lyft is this new?


----------



## dtsexpert (Aug 7, 2016)

This is actually a new feature. Just use "last ride" if you don't want to take any more ride.
Note that " last ride" does not work in Line.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If you're south of LGB airport, or in some oddball areas like Azusa, click over to waybill and check for a decline button...free cancels on stacks in "OC" (includes swathes of LA county)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Yeah...and I don't know about your market, but in Miami that "rider added to your queue" might be 15 minutes away! Between that and not being able to opt out of Line...good reason to only drive Lyft when it is dead slow.


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

This shit can be good or bad depending on how busy or slow it is. If it busy you gotta check out the added ride's address to see if there's a surge. If not, just decline it without any penalty. If it is slow, it can be a good thing to reduce the time between your pickips.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nuke said:


> This shit can be good or bad depending on how busy or slow it is. If it busy you gotta check out the added ride's address to see if there's a surge. If not, just decline it without any penalty. If it is slow, it can be a good thing to reduce the time between your pickips.


Doesn't work.

Stacks may be added below general area surge sometimes.

Other times, it's a respectable surge rate.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Been doing this since about January, regular and Line mode. One thing I've noticed, if you are more than 5 minutes away, most people cancel and re-request. I've had probably 15 or 20 of these "added to queue" trips, 3 or 4 have cancelled because they didn't want to wait. Longest I've had to go from drop off to pickup is 16 minutes, was a scheduled ride that cancelled just before I got there, cool, got my $10.00 cancellation fee and 3 minutes later got a new trip that more than offset.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

How dare you criticize Lyft , don't you know they take care of thr drivers, thy have tip option the holy grail of ride sharing. So what if you don't have option to accept ride while u on a trip, so what if they dont show you if you getting surge , so what if you sitin in 500% surge and get a ride with only 25% surge, so what if line rides are more then regular rides.
WE HAVE TIP OPTION


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

And used to have pink sex toy looking thingies.... that they never gave me, despite promising to, thrice.

I want ma pink shiny plastic thang~!!!


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

With riders added to your queue, you can actually see their address to pick up and also have the option of declining wo affects ng your AR. If you know your area check address to see if it's worth while to accept bc once you accept and don't like it, it will count against you if you cancel


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Adieu -- look for cuddlestaches on eBay


----------



## chazuru (Mar 15, 2015)

How to use last ride button where is this option located guys thanks


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I love it when a rider has been added to my queue. They are never more than 5 mins away and I want my wheels turning with a pax in the car.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> And used to have pink sex toy looking thingies.... that they never gave me, despite promising to, thrice.
> 
> I want ma pink shiny plastic thang~!!!





Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Adieu -- look for cuddlestaches on eBay


Cheaper here https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005D7OPYC/?tag=ubne0c-20



chazuru said:


> How to use last ride button where is this option located guys thanks


The last ride thing is on the top right of your screen under the 3 dots.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

chazuru said:


> How to use last ride button where is this option located guys thanks


Last ride (Lyft) Press the Online button during an active ride. It will prompt you to confirm last ride.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I "last ride" every ride before my car moves towards the call. This feature is for Lyft/rider's benefit not yours, 9 times out of 10 it is money out of your pocket.

Very rarely, after I picked up a pax and know their destination, I will turn "last ride" off during the ride, you can do this by just reversing the process. I will do this when I am not working a zone based incentive and the rider is going to a well regarded busy area. But since I am almost always working a zone based incentive, this is rare.

(I would be interested to know where the system places your car when it gives you a stacked ride. Does it place the car where it gave you the stacked ride, or at your current pax drop off destination. Anyone tested this yet?)


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I typically get stacked regular Lyft at the same location or within at the most 3 minutes away. I do last ride if I'm going to drop in an area I'm not in the mood for the clientele. It typically won't stack until your within 2 or so miles of destination.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Love when it's a line ride.... they are waiting and when I drop off the pax I see line and hit cancel.... it's fun


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah this is stacked pings, that they copied from uber
but you can used the last ride feature to stop this, another thing they copied from uber


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

What I hated was I had just come off the highway, crossed 3 lanes of traffic to make a left and it added a pax. The sound got all mangled so I did not know what had happened but suddenly instead of a left, it said go straight. I was 2 blocks from dropping off my first passenger (after a 10 mile ride) and it had me go pick up my second pax. Then I had to drop off the first and the second was only a 1 mile run. No one was happy in the end, mostly me.


----------



## chazuru (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> After New Years, I took a couple of months off because I didn't like driving anymore. I returned last week and had some days that were seemed to be going well.
> 
> When I previously drove, it was only the line that would add on riders. However, I am driving none Line regular rides and before I meet my destination, a new rider was added. This kept happening about 5xs in a row. I had wanted to take a break, to see if I wanted to pick up this person also. Do we no longer have the option to turn down a ride? It was very frustrating when I needed to use the bathroom and I had a new ride.
> 
> I expect it from the line but not from regular lyft is this new?


It should say, "Another 100 miles has been added to your vehicle's transmission -- here's $20 bucks."


----------

